# Who is going to the big android barbecue?



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me know, we are trying to get out there this year and would like to hand out some shirts and a phone, let us know if you are going!


----------



## dirkyd3rk (Aug 26, 2011)

Dirk will be there


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

Going to be there. I finally talked r2 into dumping the cash as well.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Aug 23, 2011)

I wanted to but I couldn't get time off work. :sad3:


----------



## MJsusan (Sep 2, 2011)

I also wanted to but I was really so busy


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Ugh, I so wish I could go. Unfortunately, work, school, and soon graduation(!) are in the way.

Maybe next year I'll be able to take some time off.


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

xoomdev said:


> Going to be there. I finally talked r2 into dumping the cash as well.


Man wish i could go. I got no money and Have a new little one.

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

still trying to decide if ima go or not....


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I wanna go so bad but it's so far from VA in the middle of a semester.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

If it was closer I would go.

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

Huge bounty for Sassi bob nudes/butt shots. :ninja:


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

b16 said:


> Let me know, we are trying to get out there this year and would like to hand out some shirts and a phone, let us know if you are going!


*ro6666lt will be there!*

Ooops! Double Post! I just be is excited, yo.


----------

